# What you think of this idea here?



## hotshotinn (Oct 18, 2011)

i priced this one out today,itis a Aluminumcraft Sierra 1648 and it weigh in at 310 pounds.The man said it sells for $2100 pluss tax and it comes with floor from the factory.I then would put a new Mercury 40 jet onit.The man said tiller steer would only be a 35hp rateing but if a console was added then the horse power rateings would be more.I would just buy the boat and trailer and install the 40 Mercury myself with tiller steer,the man said dealerships would not doit but once the boat leaves the dealership then anything can happen.The man at Trout and sons told me the 40 Mercury is the way to go in a new moter in that horse power range.I am not worried about overpower as AluminumCraft has under rated this boat for tiller steer,all others I looked at in the 1648 has 40 or more horse.310 pound boat with 60/40 jet should be good performer with two guys and tackle,24 volt trolling moter and two batteries.My rivers where i run have rocks and stone and wood but I am carefull when running,this Sierra is not a weldup boat but is a revited boat and it is light.One does not see many AluminumCraft around here but many say they are of top quality as they are in the top selling somewhere in the USA


----------



## hotshotinn (Oct 18, 2011)

this is a cool picture of the sierra lineup and i like hte top boat as shown as you can see itis powered with 25 hp only.picture in your mind the same boat powered with a 60/40 mercury jet =D> 
Are the Alumacrafts good for such a project in your opinions? :|


----------



## Ranchero50 (Oct 19, 2011)

I'd look at the cost of remote controls and stick steering right off the bat.

Jamie


----------



## Canoeman (Oct 19, 2011)

Since your primary river has rocks etc.. you sure you want a riveted thin hull?


----------



## Scottinva (Oct 19, 2011)

I have a very old 1448 riveted Alumacraft that has had a 25/20 merc on it. It is a pretty tough boat, but my top speed is only about 20 mph. I have yet to put a hole in it. I would be scared with anything over a 25/20 on a riveted thin boat. I don't know what rivers you fish, but I would guess that would be a pretty quick boat, and hitting a rock or ledge at that speed would not be pretty.

Scott


----------



## Brian J (Oct 19, 2011)

I have a 1650AW flat bottom Alumacraft with a 90/65 Yamaha. It has been an excellent boat that is tough and pretty versatile. The only reason I wouldn't buy another alumacraft is that I prefer flat bottom boats and they stopped producing them in their all welded line. Just as guess here but the boat rigged as you mentioned should run around 30 with two people and gear.


----------



## hotshotinn (Oct 19, 2011)

I allso has given a welded boat some thoughts such as a Weldbilt in either .80 and they make .100 thickness but a would have to drive a long distance to get the boat.I like road trips so that would not be a big deel and Blazer boats is not out the question either.I have Alumacraft dealers within 100 miles and there is allso some Tracker dealers here.Maybe a 1648 Grizly wouldnt be bad either but Grizzly hulls of the same size are close to 500 pound.The Blazer in a .80 and the Weldbilt in a .80 are lighter.Both of them can be fabed up at the factory or deelership to suet ones needs.I am thinking about options now so this forum gives me some good ideas to think about.I know one thing i want to stay in the 40 hp range as they burn less gas .Sure a 90/65 hp or bigger is nice but you has to pay the extra gas dollars over the four stroke 40 :mrgreen:


----------



## Brian J (Oct 19, 2011)

At the time we bought the 90, four strokes were just beginning to appear on the market and not much was known about them. Gas was also around $1.40 a gallon.


----------



## hotshotinn (Oct 19, 2011)

BrianJ how long does it take to burn up a 6 gallon can of gas?I know a guy that has a 65hp Mariner jet on aLowe Rough neck and that moter burns up some gas.I has a 225 efi on a bass boat and it burns up gas so i not need two boats sucking down gas.I allso been thinking of selling off the bass boat and running a jet only.The two fishing buddies that i fish bass tournaments have there own big bass boats so i not relly need one any more either


----------



## Brian J (Oct 19, 2011)

hotshotinn said:


> BrianJ how long does it take to burn up a 6 gallon can of gas?



Hotshotinn: About 3.5mpg or 42 miles for 12 gallons. This is running the boat at WOT (5400-5600 rpms), two anglers and gear and a full livewell. By running 4500-4600 rpms and having an empty livewell, I can get almost 4mpg.


----------



## hotshotinn (Oct 19, 2011)

That is not to bad of gas milage for a bigger moter.Maybe you can post a picture of your boat for me to see.Maybe you has allready posted one here,if so I can look at it if you tell me where


----------



## Brian J (Oct 20, 2011)

This is a picture from about 3 years ago. I have since moved the livewell to the side of the boat so that I have more open floor space.


----------



## hotshotinn (Oct 20, 2011)

That is a nice boat and thankyou for posting the picture =D>


----------



## reedjj (Oct 20, 2011)

Before I got my G3 I was within a day or two of pulling the trigger on a 1648 NCS riveted Alumacraft Myself..... I was going to set it up just like this guy did with a 1648 Grizzley in the Thread I posted here. https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=48&t=20830

I love Your idea! Its also mine..LOL. The alumcraft boats are really well made and you cant beat the price of them.


----------



## reedjj (Oct 20, 2011)

The riveted Alumacrafts are pretty tough and built with .73 ALum. I know its not .100 like some of the others out there but for riveted boats its ALumacraft and Lowe leading the way with the thickest gauge. Plus both brands have huge ribs that go up the sides. My 1542 was like a little tank.

I would rank a Riveted Alumacraft above a welded Tracker in toughness and quality.

You can get some good deals on consoles and aluminum boxes like the ones on the 1648 I posted in my thread at 

www.akmccallum.com


----------



## reedjj (Oct 20, 2011)

I just went back an looked at my thread.. YOu were all over it Hotshottin! Sorry for posting something you already knew LOL.


----------



## hotshotinn (Oct 21, 2011)

I remember seeing your post sometime ago and it was good but this is the new2012 Seirra 1648 and it come with factory flooring.the old model has no floor.I am sorry if i rained on your parade i mean no harm to you
this is another boat i checked out for price today and it sells for 800 dollars more some of you will like if right off for sure and it is a new boat from Lowe





1650 Fronter Roughneck it is called.After priceing out boat moter and trailer i would have $200.00 more init over the Sierra.Reason for the closeness in price is thee dealer with the lOWE is giveing me a much better price on the Mercury 40 jet tiller steer moter over the other dealer selling the Aluminacraft package.Littel bigger boat with the Lowe and welded construction with ffactory flooring =D> .100 aluminum and not much weight gains either.One would have to extend the front deck on the lowe as i like it bigger>Now picture that Mercury 40 jet onit with tiller steer :mrgreen: another thing i see the Lowe over the Alumicraft is the Lowe has twp seat bases onit so that is another $50 one can deduct in the differance in priceing =D>


----------

